# Huge crowd for the first almost black woman VP



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

Massive Crowd of Two Supporters Welcomes 81 Million Vote Recipient Kamala Harris Back to Her California Home (Video)
					

Reported 81 million vote recipient Kamala Harris and her husband Doug Emhoff were greeted by all of two supporters when the couple returned to their Los Angeles home in Brentwood on a sunny Friday afternoon for the first time since Harris was sworn in as vice president last month. Video taken by...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





If sleepy joe was with her maybe 4 supporters would have shown up....lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Massive Crowd of Two Supporters Welcomes 81 Million Vote Recipient Kamala Harris Back to Her California Home (Video)
> 
> 
> Reported 81 million vote recipient Kamala Harris and her husband Doug Emhoff were greeted by all of two supporters when the couple returned to their Los Angeles home in Brentwood on a sunny Friday afternoon for the first time since Harris was sworn in as vice president last month. Video taken by...
> ...


You seem to be another aggrieved, disgruntled whiner. Seek help. “ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?” Shallow and pitiful is no way to go through life lavatory boy. Ah yes boring governance, must drive you mad, lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2021)

The difference between philosophy’s


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be another aggrieved, disgruntled whiner. Seek help. “ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?” Shallow and pitiful is no way to go through life lavatory boy. Ah yes boring governance, must drive you mad, lol.


Just an observation do you have something of value to add?  Would you like to see trumps return home gathering? HAHA


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be another aggrieved, disgruntled whiner. Seek help. “ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?” Shallow and pitiful is no way to go through life lavatory boy. Ah yes boring governance, must drive you mad, lol.











						Randall Davis on Gab: 'Massive Crowd of Two Supporters Welcomes 81 Milli…'
					

Randall Davis on Gab: 'Massive Crowd of Two Supporters Welcomes 81 Million Vote Recipient Kamala Harris Back to Her California Home (Video)  Reported 81 million vote recipient Kamala Harris and her husband Doug Emhoff were greeted by all of two supporters when the couple returned to their Los...




					gab.com
				




Can you off an explanation here?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference between philosophy’s
> View attachment 10179




You feel your kids will be safer?


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The difference between philosophy’s
> View attachment 10179





LMFAO


----------

